# Introduction to Tai Chi



## Daniel Sullivan (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been practicing Japanese and Korean arts for a very lengthy time, though I have had interest in Tai Chi.

A good friend has offered to teach it to me, so I have had my first two Tai Chi lessons this week.  I started off with the walking, then with holding the ball, parting the horses mane, white crane spreads wings, brush knee push, and playing the lute.

So far, I like.

Daniel


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 17, 2009)

Glad you're enjoying your Taiji lessons.  Hope you keep it up.  

fyn


----------



## Joab (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd like to take tai chi, unfortunately in my area it tends to be only for senior citizens, the martial arts community where I live really isn't very large, infinitesimally small compared to what I was used to in San Francisco and Seattle. I have Joey Bonds' dvd, but learning from a dvd isn't very possible really, you need somebody watching you to correct you.


----------

